# 10 Weight Skiff, at Haddrells point water show



## GaG8tor (Jul 8, 2019)

Looking forward to meeting you there.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Does anyone have a link to this show? Web has info from the 2016 show! 

Curious what other skiff builders are exhibiting besides Brian Floyd?

Thanks.


----------



## Tigweld (Oct 26, 2017)

Last year was Hells Bay, East Cape, Maverick, and the fabulous Drake brothers


----------



## Chris Morejohn (May 12, 2014)

Tigweld said:


> Last year was Hells Bay, East Cape, Maverick, and the fabulous Drake brothers


Oh boy that would be great! Then we could go from boat bottom to boat bottom checking each other’s out like a bunch of old dogs sniffing around to see what all the fuss is and who is different and more interesting.


----------



## Tigweld (Oct 26, 2017)

I have learned not to mess with the alpha dog


----------



## Tigweld (Oct 26, 2017)

Some times I poke the bear


----------



## Tigweld (Oct 26, 2017)

I will be in and out all weekend, if anyone wants to see my my homemade skiff give me a call 
843-478-6706


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2020)

Man, I wish I could make it!


----------



## Tigweld (Oct 26, 2017)

Put it in gear


----------



## Indoman (Jul 25, 2013)

Can’t wait! See ya there!


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Tigweld said:


> Some times I poke the bear
> View attachment 112320


Where can a brother get some shorts like that?


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

yobata said:


> Where can a brother get some shorts like that?


https://www.soffe.com/authentic-soffe-ranger-panty-m020.html 

If I'm not fishing or at work, I'm rocking the Ranger panties.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

SomaliPirate said:


> https://www.soffe.com/authentic-soffe-ranger-panty-m020.html
> 
> If I'm not fishing or at work, I'm rocking the Ranger panties.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2020)

Derailed!


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2020)

And on the first page, ya’ll are on it today fellas!


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Boatbrains said:


> And on the first page, ya’ll are on it today fellas!


@yobata started it this time, not me.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

SomaliPirate said:


> @yobata started it this time, not me.


I can't help what happens when the short shorts come out


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2020)

yobata said:


> I can't help what happens when the short shorts come out


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

yobata said:


> I can't help what happens when the short shorts come out


Can't help what comes out when the short shorts happen either


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

bryson said:


> Can't help what comes out when the short shorts happen either


True story!


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

Chris Morejohn said:


> This coming weekend in Charleston SC Haddrells point fishing expo will be going on.
> Brian and Heidi Floyd are bringing up their 10 Weight skiff for this show.
> I will be in their booth along with them talking about this skiff, any other skiff, Skiff repairs, my sailing and fishing adventures, anything at all.
> I will bring along my design drawings to show and explain the design progression from my past 20 year old Hells Bay Professional design to why I feel the 10 Weight skiff is a vast advancement in design details and performance from my past thinking.
> ...


Any ball park idea what a tiller steer would cost?


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Did anyone go today and was it worth it? 

Trying to avoid a 90 minute ride if it wasn't great.


----------



## Indoman (Jul 25, 2013)

Net 30 said:


> Did anyone go today and was it worth it?
> 
> Trying to avoid a 90 minute ride if it wasn't great.


Yes! Just got back. Drove in from Columbia. Not a big show but if you are interested in the looking at the 10wt (beautiful boat), Eldora and one other HB (can’t remember which one) plus an Hpx, Mitzi, Bomb Island or talking with Chris it was worth it. Chris was as friendly as I’ve always heard. Great to chat with him. Seems like there were more vendors than in the past?

....2hrs at the show then lunch at Fleet Landing. Well worth the ride.


----------



## GaG8tor (Jul 8, 2019)

Yes. As Indoman said. I just got back. Had a great time meeting Chris and checking out a few skiffs. Sat in on a couple of fishing seminars that were pretty educational and hung out and talked with a bunch of great people. Well worth the 5 dollar admission and the 2 1/2 hour drive for me.


----------



## GaG8tor (Jul 8, 2019)

Also got to tie my first fly ever with help from a Vet.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

GaG8tor said:


> Also got to tie my first fly ever with help from a Vet.


Not a bad first tied fly at all you'll be whipping them out in no time.


----------



## GaG8tor (Jul 8, 2019)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Not a bad first tied fly at all you'll be whipping them out in no time.


Thanks man. All fired up to start tying flies and building boats. It was actually sort of therapeutic.


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

GaG8tor said:


> Also got to tie my first fly ever with help from a Vet.


That’s awesome! Looks much better than my first. 

since they changed it this year from the “shallow water expo” to the fishing expo, how balanced was it for inshore vs. offshore?


----------



## GaG8tor (Jul 8, 2019)

Copahee Hound said:


> That’s awesome! Looks much better than my first.
> 
> since they changed it this year from the “shallow water expo” to the fishing expo, how balanced was it for inshore vs. offshore?


I’d say it was probably 90% inshore. There was a Regulator out front with trips and I believe a Pathfinder 2400. Shimano and Penn had their big game stuff and I saw Black Bart’s high speed trolling lures. There was a seminar on high speed trolling for wahoo. But overall I would still consider it a “shallow water expo”. It’s supposed to rain here tomorrow so I’m considering running back up there with the Missus and see just how in love she is with Eldora. Or better yet, Brian Floyd’s 10 Weight. Or let Chris educate her on why I need to build the Conchfish.


----------



## JBGore (Oct 3, 2019)

Enjoyed some great conversation with Chris and Brian today. The 10 Weight is a beautiful skiff. It is impossible to miss the pride of craftsmanship that has gone into every detail.


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

JBGore said:


> Enjoyed some great conversation with Chris and Brian today. The 10 Weight is a beautiful skiff. It is impossible to miss the pride of craftsmanship that has gone into every detail.


Really wish I could have made it this weekend. I did get to talk to Brian last year about the 10 wt extensively. The details are definitely what makes it awesome... All the way down to the “wet storage” or anchor locker in the floor. Had we not just bought a bay boat at the time, I think it would have been hard to not make that our family boat


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

I got to go Saturday and here is what stood out from who I talked to.

Seigler reels was not previously on my radar but after going through one and seeing the drag system I thought they were very cool and a great tool.

The maverick left something to be desired, I noticed the metal cap plate on the transom has a gap pumped full of sealant instead of being fitted to the transom. Definitely a “shortcut” in my mind that made me wonder about what I couldn’t see. Also could be me being picky.

The 10Wt was awesome in person, as said above the wet locker is a nice plus but the overall design, size and construction I really liked. 

Chris was as knowledgeable and friendly as described. He took the time to talk designs even pulling out all the drawing he brought to show the changes he has made and the why behind it. I also got his thoughts on the basalt cloth as well as different resins and lamination schedules/choices which will be something I will be keeping in kind for the future.

Overall it is a great event to have so close to home, thanks to those that traveled and put it together.


----------



## Skiffmizer (Nov 7, 2017)

I would like to thank everyone that stopped by to check out the skiff and go for a sea trial. It was a perfect day for a demo, except for the temperature.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2020)

Skiffmizer said:


> I would like to thank everyone that stopped by to check out the skiff and go for a sea trial. It was a perfect day for a demo, except for the temperature.


I didn’t make it there, but know you’ve built a heck of a skiff! Your attention to detail was very clear in your build thread! Good luck and keep up the good work brother, I’m rootin’ for ya!


----------



## Chris Morejohn (May 12, 2014)

jonterr said:


> Any ball park idea what a tiller steer would cost?


Please contact Brian Floyd at 305-395-8755 for info.
I am just the hulls designer.


----------



## Chris Morejohn (May 12, 2014)

Thank you Brian and Heidi Floyd for including me at the Haddrells fishing expo. I also want to say how humbling it was to meet so many Conchfish skiff builders there that came by to talk skiffs. To me it’s one thing to be able to buy a skiff with saved money but it’s another to meet and see so many skiff builders that are using their free time to build their skiffs.
It was lots of fun for me to meet up with these builders and talk eye to eye. So much enthusiasm and energy about.
I was able to meet Tigweld and see his stretched out WHIPRAY build. Very cool skiff. I now refer to it as the stretch limo of technical skiffs.
21 years ago Hal Chittum, Flip Pallot myself and our wives set up our booth in Charleston for the Mark Castlow water show. We all a great dinner at SNOB’s restaurant downtown. I had Maverick Grits.
I have been wanting to return for the past 21 years. Was a great meal this time with Eric Kimes. The skiff world in this area changed after Hells Bays skiff showed up. I am very proud of this.
Thanks again to all for dropping by.


----------



## SkiffaDeeDooDah (Jan 20, 2020)

New member here, and my first post, though I've been lurking on this great forum for some time. Some background... I'm 57, lived, worked, played in The Keys in the 70s thru 90s, until I moved to South Carolina with my wife and son in '97. I've owned and fished various flats skiffs - Dolphin 16 Super Skiff, Hoog, Action Craft, Hewes, Maverick HPX-S, but now I want to get into areas of the SC salt marsh that require a skiff that poles silently and floats level and very shallow with two large guys, gear, and a full tank of fuel. After some expensive lessons learned from assuming the major boat brands had the edge on design and build quality, when they did not - I immersed myself in the study of boat design and construction methods, and became familiar with the history of legendary boat designs by Chris Morejohn.

continued...


----------



## SkiffaDeeDooDah (Jan 20, 2020)

I was glad to hear that Chris has teamed up with Brian and Heidi Floyd of Floyd Skiff Co., to help them start production of Chris's 10 WT Skiff design, and that they would be showing the 10 WT at the Haddrell's Point Fishing Expo near me, in Charleston. My wife and I made the trip to Charleston and I attended the Fishing Expo on Saturday and Sunday. There were many good fishing related products on display, and the demonstrations and seminars were great. Then I had a chance to look over the Floyd 10 WT. As I started checking out the cool lines of the hull, Chris walked up to me and introduced himself. He was very helpful, answered my questions and we had a great conversation. I then had the pleasure of meeting Brian, Heidi and Eric, all of whom were very honest about everything and made me feel right at home. I checked out every inch of the 10 WT and saw many things I like, and none of the things I dislike in a skiff. Everything on the boat is well thought-out and sensible.

continued...


----------



## SkiffaDeeDooDah (Jan 20, 2020)

One thing that really impressed me is that Brian is so confident in the boat that he encourages a test ride. After you know what's in the boat and how it's made, Brian doesn't need to dazzle anyone with a sales pitch in the parking lot. He wants you to experience, for yourself, the feel and performance of the boat in the water.

continued...


----------



## SkiffaDeeDooDah (Jan 20, 2020)

When I came back on Sunday to make arrangements for a test ride, there were 3 other test rides scheduled ahead of me, beginning at 3 pm. The 3 test rides before mine were all with 3 persons on board. I watched as each group left the dock. The 10 WT Skiff with a Yamaha F70, and all 3 people sitting on the rear bench, showed almost no signs that it was carrying the extra weight in the rear, or that the draft had changed much at all. It was still riding relatively level without the stern squat that is so common among technical poling skiffs when they are loaded down. Even with a cold front moving through at the time of these test rides, with winds increasing to 17+ mph and getting colder by the minute, all test ride participants came back impressed with the 10 WT. Then it was my turn for a test run with just me and Brian aboard and he let me drive.

continued...


----------



## SkiffaDeeDooDah (Jan 20, 2020)

Winds were increasing and the temperature was falling. As we idled out through the canal into the wind, I noticed the hull moved effortlessly through the water and was totally quiet, without any hull slap. I intentionally retracted the trim tabs all the way up before take-off to see how much bow rise there is when jumping up on plane, and whether or not the boat would porpoise. I throttled up and the boat was up on plane very quickly! The ride was very stable with no porpoising whatsoever, and with white caps on the chop, dropping the tabs down a bit brought the sharp-entry vee on the bow down, which cut through the chop and smoothed out the ride. I headed straight into the chop, and then began a long gradual turn to see how dry the boat was with wind and sea coming at us from all directions. It was amazing! I tried maneuvers that would soak me in my current skiff, but Brian and I never felt a drop of water - no spray or mist at all!

continued...


----------



## SkiffaDeeDooDah (Jan 20, 2020)

With two of us on board, the Yamaha F70 pushed the skiff surprisingly well. With what I think is the perfect length to beam ratio, along with the special sauce designed into the running surface of the hull on this skiff, it tracks well, rides smoothly, and handles like a sports car. I did not try poling the 10 WT on this demo, but the way the skiff scooted along at idle speed tells me it is very easy to push from the poling platform. To sum it up - the 10 WT is an extraordinary skiff made with first class materials, first class craftmanship, by first class people. Best wishes to Brian, Heidi, Chris and the entire Floyd Skiff Co. team. Thank you so much for sharing your thoughts and time with me and Linda. Hope I can get one built for myself before they're back ordered!

Gary


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

Awesome detailed assessment of the skiff Gary.


----------



## Skiffmizer (Nov 7, 2017)

SkiffaDeeDooDah said:


> With two of us on board, the Yamaha F70 pushed the skiff surprisingly well. With what I think is the perfect length to beam ratio, along with the special sauce designed into the running surface of the hull on this skiff, it tracks well, rides smoothly, and handles like a sports car. I did not try poling the 10 WT on this demo, but the way the skiff scooted along at idle speed tells me it is very easy to push from the poling platform. To sum it up - the 10 WT is an extraordinary skiff made with first class materials, first class craftmanship, by first class people. Best wishes to Brian, Heidi, Chris and the entire Floyd Skiff Co. team. Thank you so much for sharing your thoughts and time with me and Linda. Hope I can get one built for myself before they're back ordered!
> 
> Gary


It was great meeting you and your wife this weekend Gary and thank you for the thorough and honest review.


----------



## FMH (Aug 24, 2015)

I poled the 10 weight in Islamorada last year and it was very impressive. Poles like a smaller skiff and was very nimble. Also ran it through some very choppy conditions. Never got wet .


----------



## Hunter_Allen (Jan 22, 2014)

I'll echo the excellent reports from the tests. I was out on two of the tests with 4 different folks and everyone was unanimously impressed. I did pole it out in front of crab bank (wind blowing onto the bank) to see how well it could be pushed into wind and waves to get an idea for oceanside fishing. Brian said some folks would like lower freeboard, but I think that makes it great personally. Dead drifting in the shipping channel with waves was also very impressive, never did the bow or stern dip into a wave and get any water onto the deck even when coming off plane with following sea. Its really everything I want in a boat, and had a feeling since I first saw the drawings it was going to be exactly that.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2020)

Quality and craftsmanship like this won’t be found in a “production” boat... period! I wish more folks would realize this!


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

Hunter_Allen said:


> I'll echo the excellent reports from the tests. I was out on two of the tests with 4 different folks and everyone was unanimously impressed. I did pole it out in front of crab bank (wind blowing onto the bank) to see how well it could be pushed into wind and waves to get an idea for oceanside fishing. Brian said some folks would like lower freeboard, but I think that makes it great personally. Dead drifting in the shipping channel with waves was also very impressive, never did the bow or stern dip into a wave and get any water onto the deck even when coming off plane with following sea. Its really everything I want in a boat, and had a feeling since I first saw the drawings it was going to be exactly that.


Hunter great meeting you myself and Omar were on one of these rides with you and all I can say is I was impressed in every way ,Great assessment here,I definitely want one , And I also agree and like the higher free board


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm curious if anyone knows about the lamination schedule on the 10wt? 

I wonder if they're using any of the supa dupa hi-tech carbon integra bathsalt cross - stitched multi-layer diagonal microwave-cured impregnanted space shuttle tile cloth?


----------



## Skiffmizer (Nov 7, 2017)

Net 30 said:


> I'm curious if anyone knows about the lamination schedule on the 10wt?
> 
> I wonder if they're using any of the supa dupa hi-tech carbon integra bathsalt cross - stitched multi-layer diagonal microwave-cured impregnanted space shuttle tile cloth?


Fiberglass and vinyl ester.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2020)

Skiffmizer said:


> Fiberglass and vinyl ester.


All ya need!


----------



## Skiffmizer (Nov 7, 2017)

Boatbrains said:


> All ya need!


No smoke and mirrors here. Just pride.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2020)

Skiffmizer said:


> No smoke and mirrors here. Just pride.


Amen, and that pride shows my friend! Nice work!


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

Skiffmizer said:


> No smoke and mirrors here. Just pride.


Can anybody on here give me a ballpark for skiff with 60 suzuki tiller???


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Skiffmizer said:


> Fiberglass and vinyl ester.


That's the answer I was hoping for!


----------



## Skiffmizer (Nov 7, 2017)

jonterr said:


> Can anybody on here give me a ballpark for skiff with 60 suzuki tiller???


Ballpark would be around 42k


----------



## SkiffaDeeDooDah (Jan 20, 2020)

Skiffmizer said:


> It was great meeting you and your wife this weekend Gary and thank you for the thorough and honest review.


It was great to meet you, Heidi, Chris and Eric too! Thanks again for your time. The 10 WT is an amazing skiff, that I can't stop thinking about. One test ride and I'm hooked! And like Net 30 said in the previous post... Fiberglass and vinyl ester was the answer I was hoping for, as well. Wishing you guys all the best!


----------



## Skiffmizer (Nov 7, 2017)




----------



## Skiffmizer (Nov 7, 2017)




----------



## SkiffaDeeDooDah (Jan 20, 2020)

I don't see any water drops on the camera lense. Looks just as dry as it was on my 10wt test ride!


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2020)

Skiffmizer said:


>


Judging by the way folks judge the seas these days that must have been at least 8’ of chop! Just playin’ nice dry ride, well done!


----------



## GaG8tor (Jul 8, 2019)

Looks like she handled it very well


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

Boatbrains said:


> Judging by the way folks judge the seas these days that must have been at least 8’ of chop! Just playin’ nice dry ride, well done!


i shot that video on my iPhone , 8' chop no, but blowing a solid 17 ,Charleston harbor was nasty and white capping with 3 grown men on board, that boat kicks ass!


----------



## SkiffaDeeDooDah (Jan 20, 2020)

Video of the Floyd 10wt, from a distance, idling out, nice and high in the water with 3 guys on the rear bench seat:




Another photo:


----------



## Scott (Aug 24, 2015)

Saw it at the Swamp Guides Ball at the Lor E Lei in Islamorada.


----------

